# First post in flipping ages - new setup



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Very remiss of me to not post for so long.. I've been quite content using my sage dtp for some years but it packed up a couple of months ago.

Attempts to resuscitate failed and I had an excuse to start shopping ?

after a trip to Bella Barista and a few conversations I settled on the Lelit Mara. A compact beauty it is and a definite step up from the Sage.

I'm yet to get used to he steam power (it is so much quicker to steam milk so I have only got one out of three so far textured correctly).

will give myself several lashes for being absent and attempt to spend a bit more time here! So without further ado here is the new setup. Farewell DTP you served me well.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like a good move - congratulations!


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice looking machine that


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

It's a beauty!

after a couple of unimpressive (under stretched milk) cappuccinos a nice flat white, don't think it will take too long to get used to the steam...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

There you go!

After a couple sucessful tries you'll also shake off the excitement and pour neat and straight rosettas









Congrats, great shopping skills, have fun with the new beaut!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great move, seems a really capable machine.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow, it's only when you actually see the Mara in a kitchen that you appreciate how compact it is. Looking great!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

It is very compact.

The only thing I would say is the tank access is awkward under a wall cupboard.

whereas the dtp could be liferd from the back the tank sits inside the machine so you have to lift the whole tank up and out.

but a small quibble ?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

djedga said:


> It is very compact.
> 
> The only thing I would say is the tank access is awkward under a wall cupboard.
> 
> ...


Your right, a small set back and maybe some workround after being in situ for a while, all looking good.

Jon.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Lovely. I've been eyeing these up as a potential upgrade path from my classic after reading @DavecUK review.

Seems like a lot of machine (figuratively speaking) for the money

Hope to hear more of your thoughts as you get used to her


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Lovely. I've been eyeing these up as a potential upgrade path from my classic after reading @DavecUK review.
> 
> Seems like a lot of machine (figuratively speaking) for the money
> 
> Hope to hear more of your thoughts as you get used to her


That or you wait for the Minima


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hasi said:


> That or you wait for the Minima


Good suggestion, however I have one question, does it favour left or right handed.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Good suggestion, however I have one question, does it favour left or right handed.
> 
> Jon.


With most machines, being right-handed is a bonus









The right-handed make for around 90% of the world's population (correct me if I'm wrong), so usually noone really cares... says Hasi the lefty industrial designer who was once forced to grab pencils with his other hand. I have to accept and adopt for most appliances, doing funny moves every now and then. Universal layouts are often impossible to achieve, especially when a product needs to fulfil multiple purposes. It would come down to a vertical array, so not very practical in most cases.

Sorry - off-topic - the Lelit definitely shares the classic arrangement of controls, as will the Minima. The smaller a machine, the more you're changing stance/position in front of it to access the different knobs. Should be the same for the left- and the right-handed


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally the Lelit club is expanding!

I was giving mine a quick polish last night, it really is a superb machine.


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Still incredibly pleased with my choice, I was originally looking at an ex display Oscar or s new Oscar 2 but really glad I went for this instead. Some thoughts a weekish on.

Steam power is awesome (has negatively affected my latte art as I get used to it but meh)

The water filling is no issue now I've adjusted

The warm up time is good (roughly 20 minutes)

It's easier to see the difference between grind size

Most importantly I can definitely see and taste the difference in the cup

its a hell of a machine for the price!


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

djedga said:


> It is very compact.
> 
> The only thing I would say is the tank access is awkward under a wall cupboard.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at making the same upgrade from a DTP to the Lelit... and I have been wondering about the logistics of getting the water tank out as the machine would be located under some kitchen cabinets. From what I've read it's a weighty beast so I don't really want to be moving it out from under the cabinet every time I need to remove the water tank. How did you resolve the issue?

The machine looks great btw


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice looking and very kitchen friendly


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beth71 said:


> I'm looking at making the same upgrade from a DTP to the Lelit... and I have been wondering about the logistics of getting the water tank out as the machine would be located under some kitchen cabinets. From what I've read it's a weighty beast so I don't really want to be moving it out from under the cabinet every time I need to remove the water tank. How did you resolve the issue?
> 
> The machine looks great btw


Put felt wooden floor furniture pads on the feet, it slides about real easy. I put them on all my machines.


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks @DavecUK - great idea. I was thinking of doing this, but wasn't sure it would work.


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

It's a beaut still really enjoying it, looks awesome getting used to the steaming!

i was hesitant to spend so much money but compared to other similar machines it is a no brainier for me.

making such an investment does make me look after something better though, just been giving it a backflush and only putting mineral water through it haha


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Re the questions over water tank space it is v tight but easily resolved with a bit of common sense (nothing to do with me my wife does the common sense for both of us)!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well at least your happy with it. Yep when I got my new machine doing milk was a litter harder but faster.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Are you planning to upgrade the grinder as well?


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Yup at some point... finding some limitations now and a few timed grind seems to be between steps. The Graef has done me proud till now though.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

djedga said:


> Yup at some point... finding some limitations now and a few timed grind seems to be between steps. The Graef has done me proud till now though.


Time to go


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Set up looks brilliant. I've been considering the Lelit or the Rocket Appartamento. The Lelit looks more than capable and a few hundred pounds cheaper. Did you consider the Rocket at all @djedga?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't feel bad about not posting! I'm more of a lurker myself. I hadn't seen that machine before. Very compact!!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Popinman said:


> Set up looks brilliant. I've been considering the Lelit or the Rocket Appartamento. The Lelit looks more than capable and a few hundred pounds cheaper. Did you consider the Rocket at all @djedga?


Thiught id replied to this already...

the rocket was not really in budget for me - the Lelit was a bit of a stretch too!


----------

